# Kind of feel like i missed out on young love.



## Allegory

I am 18 and I still haven't had a relationship. I'm not gonna lie; I'm a good looking chap nowadays, But during my early teens I was quite chubby.. and that obviously limited my romantic encounters.. Now I'm older and skinny and good looking I feel like I missed out on young love and wont experience such things now that i'm older and everyone else is too and have already done such things. 

Tell me otherwise so I can cling to _some _hope.


----------



## Dre53

I'm basically in the same boat, just turned 19 and have never had a serious relationship. I don't really feel bad about it, I just do what I want to do and figure if it comes it'll come, if not then I'm not going to dwell on it. Only advice I can give is to enjoy yourself and focus on what's good rather than what's bad.


----------



## Jade18

I dont know what you mean by chubby(as in 10 pounds or 100 pounds overweight)
but when I was chubby I had more luck with the guys than now...but why do you blame it on that?
But love isnt everything believe me..
all relationships have an ending anyways...
sorry im real negative:roll
anyways from my expiernce if you really force it and desprate to get into a relationship it wont happand..itll happand when you least expect


----------



## d93

I'm 17. Never have had a relationship with a girl, never kissed a girl, never hugged a girl, hell I've never even held hands with a girl. 

I wish you luck though. As long as you're comfortable with yourself, and you have some confidence. You should be fine. 

Me though...no girl would want to go out with me.


----------



## Kennnie

d93 said:


> I'm 17. Never have had a relationship with a girl, never kissed a girl, never hugged a girl, hell I've never even held hands with a girl.
> 
> I wish you luck though. As long as you're comfortable with yourself, and you have some confidence. You should be fine.
> 
> Me though...no girl would want to go out with me.


 youre a great looking guy


----------



## LostProphet

Everyone goes at their own pace. You're also still pretty young, when you do get a gf there will be lots of opportunities to make up for what you feel you missed out on.


----------



## Kelsea N

I feel that way sometimes too. Almost 20 and no real relationships to speak of (secret:I always tell people that "I'm not really a relationship person" instead of answering honestly when people ask me about my past relationships). Oddly enough, back in high school, people would always come to me for relationship advice. Remembering the things they told me I don't feel like I missed something wonderful, just that I'm a little behind on experience, if you know what I mean.

and maybe young is relative. maybe it's the effect of everything being new and exciting and, well, lovely. except now you know better that to get into a tizzy over unimportant things.

at least I hope so.


----------



## WholeinSoul91

I'm 19, good-looking(though I've improved there over the last few years - better hair, skin, figure) but I've never had a bf. Kissed guys before but I've never actually had a proper relationship in my life.


----------



## LALoner

Puppy love seems like the coolest kind of love. It sucks most of us missed out on that.


----------



## Rocklee96

Until last year I was a little chubby and now I have slimmed down. I am decent in the face but I've still never had a girlfriend and I barely even talk to girls.


----------



## caithiggs

Yo, the only thing that separates young love from the rest of it is that young love has yet to be jaded by young love. What I mean is, you will experience young love the first time no matter how old you are. That's just the way it works. As long as infatuation has not yet jaded you, you will experience it in that pure disgustingly sweet way even if you're like 50. Only after you experience it will the novelty wear off and you become old and jaded like the rest of us. Don't worry! You still have that chance at love. At least you have the fortune of probably already hearing that "no love is as deep as our love" crap as being all a joke, so you will understand when the romance is over a little better than like a fifteen year old who has no idea ;p

I know, I'm such a good person.


----------



## Dianna

Definately the same sort of thing has happened to me, I dunno i guess the right person didn't come along (and there aren't that many nice guys around here  ) but i guess everything happens for a reason, and one day we'll all find someone  (hopefully sooner rather than later)


----------



## enpyre

i can totally relate to this thread, I think most of us here can.

consider yourselves lucky that you found out about SA when you did. I'm pretty highly functional with my SA, but that's just daily stuff. when it comes to the opposite gender -- I'm terribad. :S

so having missed out on young love, my hope is to find a girl who is still capable of being young at heart with me. that way we'll be in appearance acting like idiots, young adults acting like teenagers, but it'll be awesome at the same time.


----------



## tweedyrat

The idea of getting close to people scares me and I feel like it gets worse with age because I've lost all the young years of practice where fumbling and making mistakes is only expected. 
But you've still got two years on me so don't get too down (or I might have to go shoot myself lol). What I've realised the more years that pass is that I was never as old as I thought I was at the time. 18 still sounds like only the beginning of your golden years to most people, as I suppose 20 does and will to me in a couple more years. Anyway, all though it might feel like the "young love" years have past, I guartee you that to most people it still falls into that catagory. I bet 15 year olds don't think of their dating as puppy love. They probably think they are quite mature.


----------



## cenozoic

I've had a relationship now for a couple of years, but I didn't start till I was 18! It doesn't matter if you are chubby/were chubby. Some people still got into relationships when they were chubby like my partner, who had a few relationships before meeting me. I was pretty thin for my whole life and I haven't dated anyone else. 

People who has experienced love can give you lots of advice, which could even be your advantage. You can still experience "young love" even when you're 18. There's no age limit on it.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm 18 too and never been a serious relationship,period.I've never kissed, hugged, gone on out with, or held hands with a guy BTW. I've had guys flirt with me and stuff, but nothing serious.It really doesn't bother me because half of these "young/teen love" relationships hardly last more than a year or two for many people. Besides one guy, I've never been attracted to any of the guys in my middle/high school; so that plays a major role for why I've never been in a relationship. The only bad thing for people like us, is that we might have an awkward time getting used to being in a relationship due to lack of experience as teens :|. But, I'm thankful that I didn't have to go through any of the drama from "break-ups" throughout high school.

I hope that things get better for us, soon. Right now, I just tend to flirt/stare at a guy if I think he is cute. But, I'm in no rush to desperately start a relationship right now..


----------



## lovelife2

For all of you who think you've "missed out on young love because you're already 18 years old" WAKE UP. You are still young. In fact, you are very young and right at the beginning of when most people experience their first relationships anyways! You are in the BEST years for the "Puppy love" that most of you seem to think you missed out on! It is not at all abnormal to not have dated in high school, and look at all the years ahead of you you have to explore and experience dating, relationships, and the world around you!

My family life growing up stunk. Period. Alcoholism and cheating parents plagued my experience as a kid. And it didn't improve at all in high school. As a result I was "way too mature too fast", and dealt with my depression by being introverted, never hung out with other people, and definitely was too afraid to date. I was asked at first, but I was so standoff-ish that after a while, the offers stopped coming. 

It wasn't until a couple of years ago that I thought for the first time that I might have SA. Since then, I have taken steps to try to take hold of my own life and how I want it to be. 

It's up to you to put yourself out there, as hard as it is- and to stop being so down on yourself! I know it's hard- I still fall into the self-pitying mode at times- we all do- but when that happens realize that you can change your life and outcome- you have control over making changes.

I was so introverted, I wish someone had just come up and shaken me and said, hey! Stop being so serious! Life isn't so serious! Take chances- embarrass yourself once in a while, be silly- go to parties- be uncomfortable once in a while- hang out with people- drink a beer (or 3) and just let loose.

I am 23 years old. I am in graduate school. I am still young. You are still young. Everyone has their hangups and reasons for being how they are and feeling the way they do. But reading these posts from everyone reminded me a little too much of how I used to feel and look at life. And it was just too much to let slide by.


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Yeah, I'm 17 and I've never had a relationship. I definitely feel that I missed out on that young love feeling. I've been asked out before, but only by creeps (no offense) or just people I'm not interested in. I don't want to be desperate and date just anyone, and I guess I could say I'm a bit picky. And I'm too scared to talk to guys I find interesting... (such a sad life.) I just pray that it will be worth the wait. And thanks for the inspirational words, lovelife2.


----------



## Venkska

Same here haven't had a relationship for a long ****ing time.


----------



## Knowbody

eh, just be glad you didn't end up a teenage parent


----------



## SianD

I know exactly how you feel, at least you're attractive. Being unattractive as a teenage SUCKS, because everyone around you is with someone and you're not. Never done anything other than hug a guy and I really hate that :/ x


----------



## James_Russell

lol i'm 18 and have never had so much as a hug from a girl.

And I am far from attractive.

But so what. I'm in a way quite glad I missed out on the awkwardness of a young relationship. I'm positive that if by some miracle a girl at school had been attracted to me i'd have sucked at being in a 'relationship'

And also 4 (yes seriously 4 :O) girls in my school year got pregnant. So I guess I dodged a bullet :lol


----------



## montego

tweedyrat said:


> The idea of getting close to people scares me and I feel like it gets worse with age because I've lost all the young years of practice where fumbling and making mistakes is only expected.
> But you've still got two years on me so don't get too down (or I might have to go shoot myself lol). What I've realised the more years that pass is that I was never as old as I thought I was at the time. 18 still sounds like only the beginning of your golden years to most people, as I suppose 20 does and will to me in a couple more years. Anyway, all though it might feel like the "young love" years have past, I guartee you that to most people it still falls into that catagory. I bet 15 year olds don't think of their dating as puppy love. They probably think they are quite mature.


im 15, i dont even know how to talk to a girl so no i dont think that i am that mature.:blank


----------



## Jasoph

I've never been in a relationship with anyone either, and if I was I doubt it would last long. Who wants to be with someone who can't talk to them? Unless they are willing to talk by text message only until I get comfortable with them, hehe. Oh well, I guess I've got a lot of time left, since I'm only a High school senior.


----------



## bran808

Don't worry about it too much. The majority of teens are so immature that most relationships aren't even worth it.


----------



## jay l

im 18
and i missed it too
it kinda sucks thinking about it =/


----------



## Nathanst

lovelife2 said:


> For all of you who think you've "missed out on young love because you're already 18 years old" WAKE UP. You are still young. In fact, you are very young and right at the beginning of when most people experience their first relationships anyways! You are in the BEST years for the "Puppy love" that most of you seem to think you missed out on! It is not at all abnormal to not have dated in high school, and look at all the years ahead of you you have to explore and experience dating, relationships, and the world around you!
> 
> My family life growing up stunk. Period. Alcoholism and cheating parents plagued my experience as a kid. And it didn't improve at all in high school. As a result I was "way too mature too fast", and dealt with my depression by being introverted, never hung out with other people, and definitely was too afraid to date. I was asked at first, but I was so standoff-ish that after a while, the offers stopped coming.
> 
> It wasn't until a couple of years ago that I thought for the first time that I might have SA. Since then, I have taken steps to try to take hold of my own life and how I want it to be.
> 
> It's up to you to put yourself out there, as hard as it is- and to stop being so down on yourself! I know it's hard- I still fall into the self-pitying mode at times- we all do- but when that happens realize that you can change your life and outcome- you have control over making changes.
> 
> I was so introverted, I wish someone had just come up and shaken me and said, hey! Stop being so serious! Life isn't so serious! Take chances- embarrass yourself once in a while, be silly- go to parties- be uncomfortable once in a while- hang out with people- drink a beer (or 3) and just let loose.
> 
> I am 23 years old. I am in graduate school. I am still young. You are still young. Everyone has their hangups and reasons for being how they are and feeling the way they do. But reading these posts from everyone reminded me a little too much of how I used to feel and look at life. And it was just too much to let slide by.


You made an account just to resurrect this thread from the dead?


----------



## MsDaisy

^ :lol

I like to think Ill never be too old to find young love... Love is usually short lived anyhow.


----------



## GD8

I feel the same way. When I was in school I never wanted a girlfriend because I didn't want any more drama in my life but I switched to online schooling in 9th grade and now I'm really regretting the fact that I missed out on important experiences like taking your first love to prom and all that ****. I opened up to my best friend about it a couple days ago but he just doesn't understand, when I'm older I'll have pretty much no memorable experiences to look back on like other teenagers do. **** sucks.


----------



## Joe

a pers0n said:


> And also 4 (yes seriously 4 :O) girls in my school year got pregnant. So I guess I dodged a bullet :lol


 I misread that as you got 4 girls in your school year pregnant lol 

I used to dwell on missing out on girls, but seeing how ridiculous my brother gets over them im not too bothered tbh. (But I still want to talk to some when im young, its unlikely though.) +I can't see myself being with anyone till I feel that I can accept myself.


----------



## tohellandback

18 years old, never been in a relationship. I do sort of feel like I missed out on something, but maybe something will come along soon? Who knows. Maybe not. But its better than being a teenage parent, I say! Hopefully the right girl will come along soon, I'm getting lonely.


----------



## Bloat

I often think that when watching movies or tv shows that depict great teenage romances.

Makes me a lil weepy but I'm also glad that I did not put my whole life into dating and relationships, it made me a stronger, independent person who can live life wonderfully without romantic entanglements.


----------



## Earthshine

I definitely agree with @Bloat about the movies n what not. it's bloody annoying.
Anyways, im 17 and I never even hugged a girl. I posted some pictures of me on the internet and the best I got was "average." Im keeping an eye out for "average" girls, but im afraid that they won't be looking for "average" guys. And my SA is preventing me from talking to any so... yeah I feel like im doomed a lot of the time. I just want the companionship and friendship of a relationship, I don't even care about the sexship lol. im making that a word lol. But yeah seeing couples at school and stuff definitely gives me more anxiety than anything else I swear


----------



## Busted

Same but it doesn't bother me as much as it did when I was 14. If it happens it happens, if it doesn't life goes on.


----------



## gopherinferno

I didn't start dating until I was 18. Second semester of college. And I'm SO GLAD. Any kind of romantic situation more than just flirting would have been an utter catastrophe for me as a younger teenager. That innocence is so precious. 

Because I was nowhere near emotionally prepared for the experience before then. I barely could deal with it as it stood, but I at least had a tiny it of independence and semi-adult experience with life before I went into it. I honestly still don't know if I'm emotionally mature enough to deal with a relationship correctly.


----------



## NerdTron

Funny thing is that i thought i was the only one who thought about these things. but i guess i am not alone.


----------



## Fangirl96

Yeah same here and it bothers me a bit. In a way i'm glad that i never got close to anyone, because i know i wouldn't have been mature enough and i wasn't anywhere close to getting pregnant, which is great. But at the same time, i missed the days when you were allowed to make mistakes in love and be bad and clumbsy or whatever. People my age have so much experience now that you have to be perfect. And that's why i have given up ever having a relationship. I'm supposed to be as mature as a 30-yearold wife by now, not as clueless as a 12-yearold. I missed my chance.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

I'm 18,fat and insecure as hell. While everyone is sperimenting love and relationships I'm all alone and I kinda forced myself to not end attracted by anyone.


----------



## Imbored21

That blows dude.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Every one that posted is still young. Once you reach in the mid 20's that drives seems to go down hill. Im willing to accept being alone forever yet I do still hope there's someone I can meet.


----------

